# Anyone have great ideas for fun play structures?



## savingdogs (Jun 1, 2010)

We have been rearranging some pallets and stuff we have lying around for the goats to climb on. Besides the standard spools, what do you guys use as fun toys for your goats? We have adolescents so they are still extremely frisky and we really enjoy watching them have fun playing and climbing. 

I'd like to make sure their structures are safe as well.  

Anyone have ideas or thoughts to share on the topic of play structures?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 1, 2010)

We had some concrete blocks which we arranged into a "goat mountain."  They are about 2-3 ft. high, rather like a step pyramid.  DH glued them together so they don't shift.  We then ran a board about 8 inches wide from goat mountain to a telephone cable spool.  We had some rolled roofing, with the rough surface which we nailed on top the spool for good footing (oops, hooving)

Anyway, I got the spools for free at the hardware store in Checotah that sells cable, wiring, etc.  When I tell people I'm making stuff for my goats, they are very receptive.  Could it be that deep down in their hearts, everyone wants a goat??

DonnaBelle


----------



## glenolam (Jun 1, 2010)

Take a look around for free outside people kid toys.  Mine love the castle-slide we gave them when our son got too big for it.  I'm always on the look out for the little tykes play houses or slides for free - the goats love to go in, out, under and over!  

I also built a balance beam from a 2x4 and two stumps as well as three large stumps put in a row like steps.


----------



## goat lady (Jun 1, 2010)

I check craigslist all the time for free or cheap old little tykes or step 2 outside toys. My goats old and young love them.  Ask around your neighborhood someone might be willing to give you one if they have a child getting too big for it. My youngest is 21 so I had to go else where for mine.


----------



## mully (Jun 1, 2010)

Take a section of log 12-14 " in dia  2ft long and bolt a 2x8 8ft in the center so that it rolls back and forth like a kids teeter totter.. they will love playing on this.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 1, 2010)

Mine will have a bunch of boulders that stick out of the ground and an old wooden teeter-totter for starters. We're still collecting stuff.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 1, 2010)

Some of my goats favorites are:

 1)  wooden cable spools - you can generally find them for free off Craigslist or through local cable companies.

 2)  old tires buried in the ground upright.. use wider tires with no steel belts showing through.

 3)  turn two 5 gln. buckets upside down and securely screw a 2x10 board (however long you want it) between them.  It's like a balance beam but wide.

 4)  our old rabbit hutch that I use for broodies is a favorite spot to jump on and take naps on.

 5)  have a 2 to 3 foot wide 6x6 post and securely screw a solid piece of plywood or some such thing onto it with both sides equal sticking out from the post.   It's a teeter totter and the goats love it... that was mentioned above to.

 6)  any type of 4x4, 6x6, etc. square wood (railroad ties) just laid on the ground are great for kids to start their first climbing adventures.   Our kids (goat kids) start getting onto those the day or day after they are born.

Here's a couple pictures to show some of what we use:


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Dec 9, 2020)

savingdogs said:


> We have been rearranging some pallets and stuff we have lying around for the goats to climb on. Besides the standard spools, what do you guys use as fun toys for your goats? We have adolescents so they are still extremely frisky and we really enjoy watching them have fun playing and climbing.
> 
> I'd like to make sure their structures are safe as well.
> 
> Anyone have ideas or thoughts to share on the topic of play structures?



For Christmas I am building my Pygmy wether and Nigerian doe a bunch of little ledges on the wall, as well as some nice bigger platforms. They love climbing!

Also try a balance beam, they love those!

If possible, put a feeder up on the climbing structure so they have to work for feed/treats.

For safety, you can never go wrong with slight walls to hold them up, and sand down sharp edges. I know from experience, goats enjoy making you broke from vet bills!


----------

